# êtes vous content de votre mac ?



## silverbud (25 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,
je voudrais faire sondage pour montrer aux gens qui voient ce forum , ou il y que des cas désespéré !   , que i y a quad même une par de gens qui sont content e leurs mac ,alors a vos votes !!


----------



## tsss (25 Décembre 2007)

hello, je pense que non seulement il y a une part des gens qui sont content de leur mac mais il y a une énorme majorité qui en sont extrêmement content, pour rappel, nous sommes ici sur un forum d'entraide informatique (orienté mac) et que ce n'est pas représentatif de la population globale qui utilise mac sans rencontrer le moindre soucis et qui par conséquent ne viendront jamais foutre les pieds ici.
pour te répondre, je suis extrêmement content de mon macbook pro, depuis 2 ans je tourne sous mac os, un vieux rêve réalisé après avoir connu brièvement windows et passé 6 années sous linux (un magnifique os ...). Mac Os est un Os ludique et rien que ça c'est énorme !


----------



## sehkmet (25 Décembre 2007)

pour rien  au monde je racheterai un pc windows


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Pour rien au monde je rallumerais un pc windows !


----------



## silverbud (26 Décembre 2007)

merci a tous et votés encore, et si un modérateur pouvez le mettre dans le forum switch et conseil d'achat quand il sera clôturer , ça peut aide des futur switcher a ce decider , merci, et continuer a voter


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Je tient aussi a dire que mon powerbook g4 1;25 ghz rame moins que un pc avec un amd a 2;8 ghz


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Décembre 2007)

Depuis 2004, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de réinstaller mon OS à cause d'un plantage complet. 
.... Chose que je faisais à peux près tous les 15 à 22 jours avant, lorsque j'avais un Pc.

Rien que ça... ça me comble !

Alors pas besoin de parler du reste !


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Décembre 2007)

J'ai voté et j'ai vu 1 "non" alors là je ne comprends pas, mais alors pas du tout!! un mac c'est un peu la rolls royce de l'informatique quand même non?...

&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;


----------



## jro44 (26 Décembre 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Depuis 2004, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de réinstaller mon OS à cause d'un plantage complet.
> .... Chose que je faisais à peux près tous les 15 à 22 jours avant, lorsque j'avais un Pc.
> 
> Rien que ça... ça me comble !
> ...


 
Tout pareil que Hynemonth, sauf que moi c'est depuis 2005  
Je suis très content de mon *eMac G4, 1.42 GHz* ... Certes, il est un peu bruyant, mais je n'y fait même plus attention.
Et puis OSX Tiger (eh oui, je ne suis pas passé en 10.5 ...) : un vrai petit bonheur :style:​


----------



## littledon (26 Décembre 2007)

J'ai un Imac 24 " alu depuis octobre aprés des années PC ou j'ai monté mes pc, jonglé avec les softs.

J'apprécié la beauté de l'objet et son utilisation ludique. Bref, je suis heureux car un j'ai un objet afin de répondre à mes besoins informatiques et multimédia.

Avec un mac, on se concentre sur notre utilisation et non comme sous windows ou le moyen de faire qque chose devient plus important et représente un chemin de croix.

Bref Heureux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Simbouesse a dit:


> un mac c'est un peu la rolls royce de l'informatique quand même non?...


 
Rolls-Royce...
C'est pas cette marque de tanks inmanoeuvrables pour snobs richissimes ?


----------



## apenspel (26 Décembre 2007)

Non. Il devient vieux, personne ne m'en offre un autre. Je ne suis donc pas content.
Mon iBook lance encore Final Cut Pro, mais je ne peux pas y faire tourner Motion, c'est la honte.
Le jour où Mac OS X s'installera facilement sur un vaio, ce sera peut-êt' bien mon choix.
Poil aux bras.


----------



## zazak12 (26 Décembre 2007)

franchement oui, il est SUPER je ne peux pas m'en passer <3 lol


----------



## meskh (26 Décembre 2007)

Après plus de 3 années de bons et loyaux services  mon iBook a cédé sa place à un tout nouveau tout beau MacBook Pro :love: qui va devoir accueillir Logic Pro 

L'iBook va cooler ses vieux jours auprès de ma môman :love:

Donc oui je suis je suis content de ma pomme


----------



## tomlav14 (26 Décembre 2007)

Depuis hier, c'est vraiment le Nirvana entre mon MacBook et moi!


----------



## silverbud (26 Décembre 2007)

bon, moi qui lance le sujet je vais donner mon avis quand meme   . Alors moi ca fait 3 jours que j'ai croqué la pomme   et alors , j'adore , c'est simple , beau , sans tout les tracas de windobe , donc , malheureusement je vais devoir ancore allez sur des PC, mais en tout cas je suis heureux de mon petit macbook :love: . le seul point négatif que je peut dire , c'est que , comme vista , leopard est un peu jeune et donc des problème avec certain logiciel , mais pas de la a retourner sur PC .
voila merci a tous


----------



## kaos (27 Décembre 2007)

bouhhhh ..... cette fausse mode de cracher sur window messieurs.

d'abord aux nouveaux switchers .... vous allez vite vous apercevoir que le meilleur couple en réseau c est un pc et un mac .... c est le top et ça marche très bien , les deux sont complémentaires , de plus window xp est un très bon système d'exploitation et lorsqu'on sait s en servir il marche très bien ... tout comme mac os d'ailleurs.

Il faut aussi dire que la plupart du temps sur pc ça plante parce qu'on veut pas acheter les logiciels ni même window ... hors en entreprise les pc avec licences marchent bien mieux qu'une machine truffée de crack.

Et puis vous savez on peut aimer les ordinateurs mac sans étre anti window .... si si et il arrive que les ordis mac plantent , cassent et fassent chier comme les pc ....

Et aux nouveaux switchers je rapel que les macbook sont fabriquées par ASUS et portent en eux une puce INTEL et qu'a Apple il ne reste que MAC OS X .snif ... j'aimais trop les PPC .... le vrai multi tache comme sur AMIGA

Mais je l'avoue les premières heures sur un mac sont quand même pas mal lorsqu'on à l'habitude des pc.


// Sinon au sondage j'ai mis non, mais si j'avais eu le choix j'aurais mis "pas tout à fait"
je lui reproche pas mal de chose au macbook ... mais je ne le changerais pas contre un pc portable. faut pas pousser :love:


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2007)

_c'est quoi windows ? 

alèm, jamais switcheur&#8230;  
_


----------



## kaos (27 Décembre 2007)

ben tu sais pas ce que tu loupes  Na'


Bon en fait je suis en colere parce que j ai encore un problème de coque sur mon macbook ....pas grd chose mais c est tjrs chiant de se séparer de son engin quelques jours .... et les problèmes esthétiques peuvent etre sujet a controverse ... du style vous l avez fait tomber ou des trucs comme ça  alors qu'une carte mere HS au moins ..... c est net y a pas photo !

allé des que je rentre a paris je m occupe de mon petit ......


Je peux dire ce que je veux // je suis très amoureux de mon blackbook ..... mais j aime pas sa taille ..... j en veux a apple d avoir laissé tomber le 12 pouces.


----------



## grandfox71 (27 Décembre 2007)

Macbook depuis une semaine en complément d'un mac mini et c'est le top mac, je n'achète plus de jamais de PC;-))


----------



## Macounette (27 Décembre 2007)

J'ai un iMac 24" qui a remplacé mon iBook G4. Cela fait 20 ans que je suis "sur Mac" (avec un détour de 3 ans sur Windows). 

Pour rien au monde je ne voudrais me passer de Mac OS X qui m'a "réconciliée" avec le monde du Mac. 

Sur mon iMac, j'ai un double boot OS X et Windows XP. Et non, je ne suis pas sectaire.  XP SP2 a du bien, c'est un OS stable et qui fonctionne très bien lorsqu'on sait le paramétrer comme il faut. Mais on perd plus de temps à cela qu'avec Mac OS X. Un XP pour être opérationnel a besoin de plusieurs heures de "fine-tuning" (installation des mises à jour diverses et variées, antivirus, firewall, anti-spyware, etc.). Alors qu'avec Mac OS X, une réinstallation + combo et on est parés. 

Bref, j'adore mon Mac, j'adore Mac OS X surtout; mais j'adore tout autant la possibilité d'utiliser deux systèmes sur la même machine, sans préjugés et sans sectarisme. Je préfère la connaissance à l'ignorance.

... au fait, j'ai voté oui.


----------



## Tox (27 Décembre 2007)

Je viens d'installer un iMac 24" chez mes parents. Verdict : cet ordinateur en jette ! Il est à couper le souffle et pourtant ce n'est de loin pas la première machine que j'installe.


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Rolls-Royce...
> C'est pas cette marque de tanks inmanoeuvrables pour snobs richissimes ?



Ben non, c'est une marque de remarquables automobiles aussi fiables qu'élégantes!
Et puis c'est pas si cher que ça, j'en ai 3 échelle 1:5!!


----------



## Lalis (27 Décembre 2007)

A moi rien qu'à moi, j'ai toujours eu des Mac, depuis 1991, et avant, chez papamôman, un Apple IIe qui fonctionne toujours.
En plus de 15 ans et 4 machines, un seul gros pépin qui a obligé à réinstaller le système (7.5 à l'époque).
Mon conjoint n'a jamais eu que des PC : j'ai arrêté il y a des années de compter le nombre de fois où il a dû réinstaller son système. Visiblement, ça ne le dérange pas plus que ça.
Ma conception d'un ordinateur est aux antipodes de la sienne : je veux une machine simple à utiliser, fiable, stable. Donc j'ai un Mac. :love:  :love: Que j'emporte au boulot pour ne dépendre d'aucun PC ni d'aucun technicien sur mon lieu de travail (tout PC, bien sûr). 
Je reconnais toutefois qu'un PC peut rendre des services et faire ce que je ne sais pas faire avec un Mac, par exemple convertir des vidéos prises au caméscope numérique. Et certaines applications ne sont pas encore bien adaptées pour Mac (plates-formes collaboratives...).
Moralité : il peut bien y avoir un ou plusieurs PC à la maison, du moment que moi, j'ai mon Mac, mon Mac pour moi toute seule ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## julien51 (27 Décembre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Je reconnais toutefois qu'un PC peut rendre des services et faire ce que je ne sais pas faire avec un Mac, par exemple convertir des vidéos prises au caméscope numérique.



Heu, le mac n'est pas réputé pour le montage audiovisuel ?:mouais: 
A mon avis tu dois mal t'y prendre, parce que je n'ai jamais eu de  soucis avec des camescopes numérique sony jvc et canon...
Meme si je reconnais qu'un PC dans la maison, c'est un plus pour certaines choses, je ne m'en sers jamais pour la video!


----------



## Lalis (27 Décembre 2007)

julien51 a dit:


> Heu, le mac n'est pas réputé pour le montage audiovisuel ?:mouais:


Je ne fais pas de montage : je filme en continu selon 3 points de vue différents et j'ai chaque semaine 6 cassettes d'environ 45 minutes chacune à transférer sur ordi, pour ensuite les visionner avec grille de lecture. Les vidéos ne seront jamais vues par d'autres personnes que l'équipe qui travaille dessus.


julien51 a dit:


> A mon avis tu dois mal t'y prendre, parce que je n'ai jamais eu de  soucis avec des camescopes numérique sony jvc et canon...


J'ai juste pas envie d'apprendre 
Et ça flatte mon mari de participer techniquement au projet : tu ne priverais pas un homme d'une occasion de se rendre utile, quand même ?!?!


----------



## apenspel (27 Décembre 2007)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Ben non, c'est une marque de remarquables automobiles aussi fiables qu'élégantes!
> Et puis c'est pas si cher que ça, j'en ai 3 échelle 1:5!!


Ponkhead a raison, RR a bien fait des tanks. En fait, ils se sont contenté de mettre un blindage (et une tourelle) sur le châssis existant durant la première guerre mondiale.
Je ne les trouve plus élégantes depuis Ouh, longtemps. Elles ressemblent à de laides Mercedes croisées avec des Volvo.
Et puisqu'on char-rie-va-z'y : Rolls-Royce n'a jamais fait de char Leopard.


----------



## julien51 (28 Décembre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> J'ai juste pas envie d'apprendre
> Et ça flatte mon mari de participer techniquement au projet : tu ne priverais pas un homme d'une occasion de se rendre utile, quand même ?!?!



no comment ...:rateau:  lol


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2007)

julien51 a dit:


> no comment ...:rateau:  lol



mais que vient faire lol autrement dit lot-of-love là dans ce message ?
alors que les messages proposent :love: de plus le langage sms pue


----------



## julien51 (29 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> mais que vient faire lol autrement dit lot-of-love là dans ce message ?
> alors que les messages proposent :love: de plus le langage sms pue



Re-no comment :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (29 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> mais que vient faire lol autrement dit lot-of-love là dans ce message ?
> alors que les messages proposent :love: de plus le langage sms pue



HS : Lol ca ne veut pas dire "Laughing Out Loud" ?

Moi aussi je suis super content de mon mac, il a bientôt 2 ans (déja...). Pour ainsi dire aucun  soucis. Mais  J'ai en parallèle un PC pour jouer. Le prochain achat confirmera ou non le switch... je ne sais pas encore , car le tarif di macbook pro me rebute un peu


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> HS : Lol ca ne veut pas dire "Laughing Out Loud" ?



peut-etre que tu as sûrement raison car je ne suis pas un adepte de cette forme de communication abrégée 

de plus je suis encore plus content que toi de mon Mac, et que vous tous d'ailleurs


----------



## jro44 (30 Décembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> HS : Lol ca ne veut pas dire "Laughing Out Loud" ?
> 
> Moi aussi je suis super content de mon mac, il a bientôt 2 ans (déja...). Pour ainsi dire aucun  soucis. Mais  J'ai en parallèle un PC pour jouer. Le prochain achat confirmera ou non le switch... je ne sais pas encore , car le tarif di macbook pro me rebute un peu



Moi, des d'jeun's m'avaient dit que ça voulait dire : _Laugh, Only Laugh_ ... Ils m'auraient menti ?:afraid:  Dans de cas je ne suis pas _MDR_ du tout   

Je m'égare un peu du sujet du fil, mais j'ai juste une petite anecdote à raconter : l'autre jour dans un bistro, des lycéennes discutaient autour de leurs cartes de géo qu'elles avaient à mettre en couleur. Et bien l'une d'elle s'est confessé à ses copines en leur disant qu'elle "*kiffait trop colorier*" :love:  

Bon je referme la parenthèse et je reprends le cours du fil : dans mon message plus haut, je disais tout le bien que je pensais de mon eMac et de Tiger. J'ai juste omis de dire que j'avais bien sûr voter oui au sondage.


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2007)

toujours content


----------



## desertea (31 Décembre 2007)

Très satisfait de mac OSX.
Mes mac ne m'ont jamais posés de problème, seul mon macbook se fissure et la garantie vient d'expirer ! 

Mais dans l'ensemble c'est positif. Mon retour sous windows est improbable.
A ceux qui hésitent encore, allez y !!!


----------



## tomlav14 (31 Décembre 2007)

Un autre message juste pour dire que je suis vraiment content de mon MacBook sérieux, aucun bug (ça change de windows) depuis que je l'ai à part dans des applications tiers qui bugg et juste une fois avec GarageBand qui a quitter inopinément et qui m'a pas mal fait chier car j'avais travailler au moins une heure sur un morceau.. lol.. en tout cas, j'adore mon Mac..!


----------



## vivilafee (31 Décembre 2007)

avant : pc compacq pentium 4 512mo
maintenant : macbook c2d 
je comprends enfin pourquoi les macusers sont des gens ZEN
bonne année à tous​


----------



## kaos (1 Janvier 2008)

On en reparle dans un an


----------



## Steph0881 (1 Janvier 2008)

Pour ma part je dirais satisfait a 90% ... Je suis sous OS X depuis 3 mois et j'ai encore certaines habitudes Windows et il me manque certains logiciels pour fait équivalence entre mes logiciels sur PC mais sinon, je doit dire que j'aime bien mon Mac, c'est simple, rapide et efficace.

J'avoue que j'ai encore un PC dans un coins pour combler certains besoin, mais c'est promis, j'essaye de m'en séparer ! ^^


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2008)

100 % satisfait !!!!!!!
Jamais un seul problème avec :

iBook G4 encore sous 10.3.9 avec 640 Mb RAM
Powerbook G4 alu 12" encore sous 10.2.8 avec 640 Mb RAM

Matos achetés lors de leurs sorties respectives !

Ca marche tellement nickel que je ne prévois pas d'upgrade dans l'immédiat ! :rateau:


----------



## Tox (1 Janvier 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Et aux nouveaux switchers je rapel que les macbook sont fabriquées par ASUS et portent en eux une puce INTEL et qu'a Apple il ne reste que MAC OS X .snif ... j'aimais trop les PPC .... le vrai multi tache comme sur AMIGA


 Fan de la première heure des Amiga (j'ai encore mon premier A1000 de 1986), j'admets qu'avec l'avènement de OS X, le multitâches de l'Amiga a un beau successeur.

Par contre, je ne ressens toujours pas d'effet multitâches sous WinTruc...


----------



## David_b (1 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Par contre, je ne ressens toujours pas d'effet multitâches sous WinTruc...


Ah mais si ! Je riens à défendre Windows sur le coup:
L'antivirus qui scanne en permanence tes fichiers en tâche de fond, pendant que l'antipsyware surveille tes downloads et que Vista te demande de confirmer 2 ou 3 fois chaque clic de souris, ou que Windows affiche un pop up "calcul du temps restant", quand tu vides la corbeille ou que tu copies 3 malheureux fichiers texte d'un dossier à un autre, tout en t'affichant une jolie roue "bleu effet verroterie"...

Si (tout) ça c'est pas du multitâches, hein !  :rateau:

je suis déjà loin


----------



## Steph0881 (1 Janvier 2008)

Oui Windows est bin multi-tâche ! Faut être capable de gerer plus d'un plantage à la fois


----------



## Rémi M (3 Janvier 2008)

Je ne rachèterais pas un PC pour rien au monde. VIVE APPLE!!!!


----------



## kaos (4 Janvier 2008)

Il ne faut jamais dire fontaine ..... :rateau:

Je ne connais pas vista mais mon pc de base marche bien sous xp pro .... mais je n'ai pas autant d'affection pour lui que pour mon macbook .... je le redis une fois de plus un mac et un pc en reseau avec un "connection de bureau à distance et un "dekstop manager " ...
un coup window un coup mac os x sur l'ecran ... et chacun fait ce pour quoi il a été conçu ... je télécharge et je backup sur pc .... et je vis et trvaille avec mon macbook ....


Bon allé je le lache .... j'en suis assez content quand meme .... mais une batterie plus puissante ne me ferais pas de mal 

bonjour chez vous ! et bonne année ....


----------



## benguedj (4 Janvier 2008)

boonjour je viens d'acheter un macbook il y a 3 semaines il est génial.Depuis tout petit je possédais que des pc donc l'univer mac m'etait inconnu. il ma fallu 1h pour tout comprendre adieu les virus les beugs les démarages qui mettent 3 heures avec apple tout est plus simple pour les choses de la vie du quotidien. je suis trés satisfait de mon mac vraiment top petit il se glisse partout.


----------



## HmJ (4 Janvier 2008)

Hyper content de mon premier Mac Mini G4, et de celui sous Intel. Hyper content de mes Power Mac et Mac Pro du bureau. Et tres satisfait de Leopard qui ne me pose aucun souci  Pour rien au monde je ne quitterai OS X.


----------



## David_b (4 Janvier 2008)

benguedj a dit:


> adieu (...) les beugs


rêve pas trop: la version d'OS X sans bugs elle est pas encore sortie des coffres de Cupertino :rateau:
mais pour le reste c'est vrai que c'est sensiblement mieux


----------



## puffade (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je souhaitais ouvrir ce fil pour receuillir vos expériences de durée de vie et autres problèmes avec vos macs qu'ils soient portables ou fixes. Pour ma part j'ai des mac depuis 1998 et je continue d'être un client fidèle malgré des problèmes matériel récurrents et fréquents.
1ère machine: a duré 3 ans. Ancien powerbook G3 noir. Pas trop de soucis avec mais au bout du compte, la dalle de l'écran foutue.
2nde, troisème et quatrième machines : Ibook blanc. durée de vie maximale 18 mois (heureusement plus car j'avais pris l'applecare). Changement multiples et fréquents de disque dur. Carte mère changée au moins une fois sur chaque machine. 1 Port firewire grillé.
5ème machine: G5 Imac. carte mère changé deux fois dans les deux ans. deux barettes de mémoire défectueuses...
6ème machine: Macbook noir. 1 port firewire grillé (machine qui a moins d'un an).

Voilà et malgré tout, je continue à être un fan de mac, je dois être décérébré pour continuer à leur faire de la pub. Suis-je un "chat noir" ou d'autres personnes sont-elles dans ma situation ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2008)

j'ai 5 ibook qui tournent depuis trois ans, sans le moindre problème...
Un DD défectueux d'entrée de jeu sur un PM G5x2, un reset PMU sur un PB qui est reparti comme avant.
En revanche, quelques ports usb qui ont fini par lâcher dans le temps. sinon RAS. Question fiabilité, RAS.


----------



## zarathoustra (7 Janvier 2008)

Yo,

Certes un noyau Unix, c'est superbe. Certes, l'OSX n'a rien avoir avec Windows. 
Mais bon, la qualité de la machine n'est quand même pas bonne si on tient compte du rapport qualité prix. Beaucoup de gens (dont moi) ont des problèmes hardware avec ces machines.
De plus, comme Mac sait que tous les utilisateurs ne retourneraient pour rien au monde sur windows, alors Mac se comporte vraiment comme un bandit en terme de SAV. J'ai pu le constater lors d'expériences personnelles, également en allant sur ce forum, et aussi dans d'autres forums et en rencontrant des utilisateurs navrés, vexés par le comportement désinvolte de la firme à la pomme.

Donc voilà, tempérez un peu vos ardeurs, et en dépit du plaisir que votre machine vous procure, rappelez vous bien que  cette entreprise se fout bien de nous (consommateurs) quand même.

S.


----------



## David_b (7 Janvier 2008)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Yo,


yo...



> a qualité de la machine n'est quand même pas bonne si on tient compte du rapport qualité prix. Beaucoup de gens *(dont moi)* ont des problèmes hardware


beaucoup n'en on pas... dont moi  
tu ne crois pas que ça influence un peu ton point de vue, d'avoir un problème?

Pour le dire autrement : beaucoup, dont moi, ne se font pas d'illusion sur la solidité Apple : acheter un ordinateur c'est courir le risque qu'il soit foireux. Pc ou Mac. C'est un mythe le mac qui ne plante pas, et c'est un mythe le Mac indestructible. 
Il y en a eu, comme il y a eu des Thinkpads increvables... mais j'ai aussi l'exemple d'un portable HP qui a plus de 5 ans, qui tourne sans relâche, et qui refuse de crever... ou même simplement de planter. Tout comme j'ai l'exemple de mon MacPro qui bousillait mes disques durs, jusqu'à ce que Apple change une pièce.

J'ai régulièrement besoin du SAV Apple, je tombe de temps en temps sur un gars compétent, mais j'ai bien plus souvent eu l'occasion de maudire leur SAV (au point d'avoir quitté Apple pendant 8 ou 9 ans, je sais plus). 
Après avoir goûté "l'autre côté", je préfère subir le SAV Apple une fois de temps en temps et... profiter d'un ordinateur bien conçu. un Unix sympa et joli, sur une machine bien équilibrée, ça change tout  :love:


----------



## kaos (7 Janvier 2008)

ah mes quand meme ..... le mythe de ce noyau unix ... mais qui utilise ça ? et dans quelle cas ?
Perso je ne connais aucune commande unix ... ça déjà été une galere de se taper le DOS et je me demandais dans quel cas on utilisait unix ?
Pour lire un dvd ? pour recuperer des mails ?

Je l'avoue UNIX et les apple scripts restent un grand mystere pour l'instant ... il m'arrive d'utiliser quelques commandes DOS pour faire de l'admin reseau .... des pings etc ...

Mais un shell unix me fait encore peur :rose:


Tiens ! la coque de mon macbook c'est declipsée ! cool .... je vais faire un quatrième passage ds
un apple ceter en 1 an ...  ça tombe bien j ai que ça à foutre


----------



## kaos (7 Janvier 2008)

vleroy  5 ibook ? pour quoi faire ???? ça fait un peu lourd ds un sac .... mais tu multiplie ton autonomie batterie par 5 :love:


----------



## David_b (7 Janvier 2008)

kaos a dit:


> vleroy  5 ibook ? pour quoi faire ???? ça fait un peu lourd ds un sac .... mais tu multiplie ton autonomie batterie par 5 :love:



On peut acheter des ordinateurs pour travailler... à plusieurs.
pas pour en remplir son sac   

Enfin, jdcjdr


----------



## Cath83 (7 Janvier 2008)

Argument de choc : 

Sous mac, on reste beaucoup plus poli !!! 
Je démontre : mon fils, tout fier de débaler son nouveau portable Sony  sous Vista a passé ces vacances à maudire, jurer, et re jurer... Je ne savais pas qu'il connaissait tant de " p...... de m...... de s........ de b........... de m........." Et quand son vocabulaire faisait défaut il en inventait... Alors que moi avec mon MB je ne jure JAMAIS !!!!

Voilà 
C.Q.F.D.



JAMAIS ! je le jure !


----------



## David_b (7 Janvier 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Mais un shell unix me fait encore peur :rose:


faut pas 
Le shell, il est gentil, super costaud, fidèle comme ton ombre et il ne demande que ça: être tripoté du bout des doigts à longueur de journée. Il fera tout ce que lui demande, en échange. 
Ok, faut aimer les relations un peu abruptes, quoi :rateau:


----------



## Tox (7 Janvier 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Argument de choc :
> 
> Sous mac, on reste beaucoup plus poli !!!
> Je démontre : mon fils, tout fier de débaler son nouveau portable Sony  sous Vista a passé ces vacances à maudire, jurer, et re jurer... Je ne savais pas qu'il connaissait tant de " p...... de m...... de s........ de b........... de m........." Et quand son vocabulaire faisait défaut il en inventait... Alors que moi avec mon MB je ne jure JAMAIS !!!!
> ...


 Et bien moi, je n'ai jamais autant juré avec une machine, qu'avec mon iBook... ...quand j'ai roulé dessus avec ma voiture. :rateau: M'enfin, il est reparti, l'écran en moins et c'est maintenant mon "multimédia center" au salon. Vous voyez que c'est un mythe, le mac indestructible...


----------



## florentmair (7 Janvier 2008)

Pour ma part depuis 6 mois j'ai un macbook pro SR C2D 2.4Ghz, globalement satisfait, je note un point noir matériel, le port firewire 800, il possède du jeu ! beaucoup trop de jeu, du coup au moins déplacement du MBP je perds la connection avec mon Disque externe ... Je ne sais pas si je suis un cas isolé mais d'autres témoignages m'intéressent....

Un ptit truc que j'aurais apprécié sur le macbook aurait été ces fameux lecteurs de cartes flash et autres....


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2008)

florentmair a dit:


> Pour ma part depuis 6 mois j'ai un macbook pro SR C2D 2.4Ghz, globalement satisfait, je note un point noir matériel, le port firewire 800, il possède du jeu ! beaucoup trop de jeu, du coup au moins déplacement du MBP je perds la connection avec mon Disque externe ... Je ne sais pas si je suis un cas isolé mais d'autres témoignages m'intéressent....
> 
> Un ptit truc que j'aurais apprécié sur le macbook aurait été ces fameux lecteurs de cartes flash et autres....



Ben j'ai le même MBP depuis 6 mois également, j'utilise le port FW 800 pour brancher un DD externe, et je n'ai pas ce jeu.


----------



## giga64 (8 Janvier 2008)

florentmair a dit:


> Pour ma part depuis 6 mois j'ai un macbook pro SR C2D 2.4Ghz, globalement satisfait, je note un point noir matériel, le port firewire 800, il possède du jeu ! beaucoup trop de jeu, du coup au moins déplacement du MBP je perds la connection avec mon Disque externe ... Je ne sais pas si je suis un cas isolé mais d'autres témoignages m'intéressent....
> 
> Un ptit truc que j'aurais apprécié sur le macbook aurait été ces fameux lecteurs de cartes flash et autres....


 
MBP depuis 3 mois, aucun jeu ni sur ce port ni sur les autres...

T'as contrôlé ton cable FW800 ? Du côté du DD il tient bien ?...


----------



## Cath83 (8 Janvier 2008)

florentmair a dit:


> Pour ma part depuis 6 mois j'ai un macbook pro SR C2D 2.4Ghz, globalement satisfait, je note un point noir matériel, le port firewire 800, il possède du jeu ! beaucoup trop de jeu, du coup au moins déplacement du MBP je perds la connection avec mon Disque externe ... Je ne sais pas si je suis un cas isolé mais d'autres témoignages m'intéressent....
> 
> Un ptit truc que j'aurais apprécié sur le macbook aurait été ces fameux lecteurs de cartes flash et autres....



Pas de jeu non plus sur le FW de mon MB. Et je n'ai jamais lu de témoignages de ce genre sur ce forum


----------



## David_b (8 Janvier 2008)

florentmair a dit:


> Pour ma part depuis 6 mois j'ai un macbook pro SR C2D 2.4Ghz, globalement satisfait, je note un point noir matériel, le port firewire 800, il possède du jeu ! beaucoup trop de jeu, du coup au moins déplacement du MBP je perds la connection avec mon Disque externe ...


Tu te déplaces avec un disque externe connecté en FW avec le portable allumé ?
C'est pas prudent...  



> Un ptit truc que j'aurais apprécié sur le macbook aurait été ces fameux lecteurs de cartes flash et autres....


+1
En attendant, j'ai remplacé mes SD card par celle de SanDisk qui ont un connecteur USB intégré pliant (oublié le nom: tu les plies ne 2 et ça permet de les mettre dans un port USB standard), ça marche super 
Mais ça ne change pas le problème pour mes CF :rateau:


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> En attendant, j'ai remplacé mes SD card par celle de SanDisk qui ont un connecteur USB intégré pliant (oublié le nom: tu les plies ne 2 et ça permet de les mettre dans un port USB standard), ça marche super



SanDisk commercialise le lecteur de carte SD(HC) MicroMate (donc sur port USB), qui est excellent...


----------



## kwaidan (8 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, Je suis un ptit nouveau dans la communautée MAC G. Je viens de faire l'acquisition du nouveau IMAC 20" avec Leopard. Je suis plus que satisfait surtour que j'ai été en Mac avant et que depuis que je suis en belgique j'étais en PC (qui ne ma occasionné que des problemes). Comme disait qqn les PC (it's for the anal people). Bref vive les MAC.  

Bien à vous 
Kwaidan


----------



## skystef (8 Janvier 2008)

Après 8 ans de PC, j'a eu un mac mini G4 puis un MacBook. Je n'ai plus le mac mini et je vais bientôt pouvoir profiter d'un iMac (c'est ça d'avoir fait switcher papa  ).

Que dire ? Après des débuts difficiles avec mes habitudes windowsiennes et un mini un peu trop lent pour moi, je ne veux plus utiliser de PC pour mon usage personnel (j'espère aussi professionnel mais bon...) 

Par contre :
les SuperDrive sont quand même très lent...
la qualité de l'écran du macbook, mouais, c'est pas mal mais on trouve mieux pour le même prix
les performances graphiques toujours à la traine sur les mac sauf quand on a le très haut de gamme.
Petit reproche à mon macbook : il chauffe vite pour pas grand chose (une vidéo sur youtube, l'émulation d'un très vieux jeu dos dans une toute petite fenêtre, le scrolling d'un document word, google earth, un site avec des animations flash comme jeuxactu.com).

Pour OSX, eh bien en toute objectivité : à mort Windobe  . Bon en fait, il me manquerait deux trois bricoles : un explorateur comme sous Windows en natif et un messenger mac équivalent à celui de Windows (en terme de fonctionnalités).

16/20 pour la machine
17/20 pour OSX


----------



## David_b (8 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> SanDisk commercialise le lecteur de carte SD(HC) MicroMate (donc sur port USB), qui est excellent...



Merci mais... j'aime bien quand rien ne dépasse... je sais, je sais: :rateau:  
de toute façon au bureau j'ai le lecteur de carte de l'écran Dell qui marche impec


----------



## pixieguy (8 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
C'est du bon, quoique... beaucoup moins costaud et moins fiable qu'avant. 
C'est drôle on ne m'appelle plus du sahel pour me dire que le PC est en panne depuis que j'ai mis les vieux mac en service
Et en plus à 170 volts ça tourne encore
@+


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2008)

Moi, mon iBook G4, je l'adore ! :love:
Pas un bête de course, mais il a plus de deux ans, et il tourne comme une horloge, et pour l'instant, je ne me suis jamais vraiment senti bridé dans l'utilisation que j'en fais :love:

Et pis, quel Look, et quel bonheur à transporter !


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2008)

Votre mac est-il content de vous ??


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Votre mac est-il content de vous ??



Pour moi, je pense que non... l'a fallu qu'il m'hypnotise longtemps avec la roue psychédélique avant que je me décide à y donner de la RAM à bouffer... j'ai pas nettoyé la tâche de café sur son manteau ( la housse LaRobe machin... ) et pis je le laisse rarement souffler


----------



## ashitaka (10 Janvier 2008)

Franchement, je doute vraiment du sérieux de chez Apple... avec tous les soucis que j'ai... c'est pire qu'avec un PC.... (rappel : clavier + trackpad + ecran instables).. QUELLE HONTE.


----------



## Tox (10 Janvier 2008)

Ton expérience sur deux machines différentes met surtout en évidence les aléas du processus industriel...

Personnellement, mon iBook m'a causé plus de soucis que mon MacBook... pour l'instant...


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Votre mac est-il content de vous ??




Moi il m'aime .... il a interet sinon je le colle au mur :rose:

Je lui donne du bon son et bientot il va avoir de belles enceintes et  un joli bureau ....
et du breakcore à mort .... et pour ne pas qu'il s'ennuie ou qu'il s'abime je l'ai mis en reseau avec un joli serveur  qui lui fait tout le salle travail .... alors mon blackbook est pas malheureux.

Il va voir le docteur lundi pour un chekup ...

Je cherche actuelement une solution pour ne pas etre dépendant d'une marque ou un style d'ordinateur ..... en ce moment j utilise le carnet d'adresse MAC mais si je perd mon mac ....
il se passe quoi hein ????

alors je voudrais utiliser que des softs qui me permettent d'exploiter mes données sur pc et mac
sinon ça n'a aucun intérêt  .... alors je me demande si je ne ais pas utiliser la suite Mozilla et open office . (c est un Hsujet mais pas trop finalement ... afin a vous d'en juger )


----------



## Lalis (12 Janvier 2008)

kaos a dit:


> mais si je perd mon mac ....
> il se passe quoi hein ????



Fais une sauvegarde, régulièrement, bootable. Si tu perds ton mac, tu n'auras pas perdu tes données. Suffira de racheter une machine.
Personnellement, je considère les données comme plus précieuses que la machine qui les traite/héberge.
Il y a pas mal de fils qui parlent des logiciels de sauvegarde : là, là, là et surement bien d'autres plus récents. Enfin, tout ça, tu le sais déjà.
J'utilise SuperDuper avec smart update (moins de 30 dollars) : très contente.


----------



## rizoto (12 Janvier 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Je cherche actuelement une solution pour ne pas etre dépendant d'une marque ou un style d'ordinateur ..... en ce moment j utilise le carnet d'adresse MAC mais si je perd mon mac ....
> il se passe quoi hein ????
> 
> alors je voudrais utiliser que des softs qui me permettent d'exploiter mes données sur pc et mac
> sinon ça n'a aucun intérêt  .... alors je me demande si je ne ais pas utiliser la suite Mozilla et open office . (c est un Hsujet mais pas trop finalement ... afin a vous d'en juger )




Dans le magazine "a vos macs" de janvier 08 (magazine que je recommande chaudement), il y a une petite astuce afin d'exporter et sauvegarder les fiches de ton carnet d'adresse.

- tu sélectionnes les adresses que tu souhaites sauvegarder
- tu les exportes
- tu les convertis au format CSV, LDIF ou CSV gmail grâce à ce lien


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2008)

J'ai dejà fait les convertions.... c'est cool

merci quand meme


----------



## fau6il (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!  

Mon PB G4 17" (2Gb RAM) est entièrement satisfait de moi!  
Néanmoins, je suis en train lorgner un nouveau MacPro 3,2 Ghz.   Mais ce "switch" vaut-il vraiment la chandelle?


----------



## Twi42 (12 Janvier 2008)

En possession d'un MacBook C2D depuis bientôt 6 mois.

Bien content de la machine et pour le moment je ne regrette pas de mon achat.

Mais il y toujours des petits truc que j'aime bien faire sur mon petit windows xp.


----------



## Charly777 (12 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _c'est quoi windows ?
> 
> alèm, jamais switcheur
> _



Tout comme Alèm, jamais switcheur... 
mais aucune réinstalle sur mac en 3 ans et tout fonctionne impeccable (petit retour SAV j'en conviens, carte mère)... et puis quelle simplicité ! 

Donc oui assurément !


----------



## anthoprotic (12 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Et bien moi, je n'ai jamais autant juré avec une machine, qu'avec mon iBook... ...quand *j'ai roulé dessus avec ma voiture.* :rateau: M'enfin, il est reparti, l'écran en moins et c'est maintenant mon "multimédia center" au salon. Vous voyez que c'est un mythe, le mac indestructible...




On peut la savoir cette histoire?  

Allez allez


----------



## zarathoustra (30 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Et bien moi, je n'ai jamais autant juré avec une machine, qu'avec mon iBook... ...quand j'ai roulé dessus avec ma voiture. :rateau: M'enfin, il est reparti, l'écran en moins et c'est maintenant mon "multimédia center" au salon. Vous voyez que c'est un mythe, le mac indestructible...


Salut Tox,

Pas mal ta petite anecdote. 
Tu pourrais me dire stp quel type de coques tu as rajouté pour pouvoir rouler dessus? 

Merci d'avance.

S.


----------



## divoli (30 Janvier 2008)

Et ton modèle de voiture avec les dimensions des pneus, aussi, pendant que l'on y est...


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

Ben moi, je suis hyper heureux de mon Mac Pro : chaque matin depuis une semaine je suis tout content de le retrouver a ronronner dans l'appartement :love: Et Leopard marche tres bien dessus... 

_"Alors, heureuse ?"_


----------



## warren2312 (1 Février 2008)

Moi et mon MacBook on fais juste 1.
J'en prend soin, je l'upgrade comme il faut : un disque dur de 160Go, 4Go de mémoire, je le nettoye régulièrement, j'en suis vraiment satisfait. Lui aussi est fier de moi, aucun problème, aucune lenteur... bref : génial.
J'étais aussi très content de mon iBook G4, mais il n'est plus la :hein:


----------



## pbas400 (1 Février 2008)

MAC, mon seul regret c est de n'avoir pas switché plus tot


----------



## gege91 (1 Février 2008)

:rateau: 
QUE DU BONHEUR !
DEPUIS QUE JE SUIS PASSE SOUS MAC EN AOUT JE VOIS LA VIE EN ....! 
LE SEUL REGRET C'EST DE NE PAS ETRE PASSE DE WINDAUB VERS MAC PLUS TOT ...

ENFIN, TOUT NE PEUT PAS ETRE PARFAIT. VOILA VOILA....

ET DIRE QU'AU BOULOT JE BOSSE SOUS WINDAUB... MON PC N'ARRETE PAS DE PLANTER SI SI JE VOUS LE JURE,   J'EN AI ASSEZ !!!!!!!!

VIVE LES MAC ET MERCI STEVE ! YES YES


----------



## David_b (1 Février 2008)

gege91 a dit:


> :rateau:
> QUE DU BONHEUR !
> DEPUIS QUE JE SUIS PASSE SOUS MAC EN AOUT JE VOIS LA VIE EN ....!
> LE SEUL REGRET C'EST DE NE PAS ETRE PASSE DE WINDAUB VERS MAC PLUS TOT ...
> ...



t'as un problème de Caps lock ou tu es la réincarnation de Pavaroti ?
:rateau:


----------



## cberthe067 (3 Février 2008)

Voilà, je suis depuis un peu plus de 24h pocesseur d'un MacBook Blanc 2,2 Ghz, équipé de 1 Go de RAM et de 120 Go de disque dur ... tout cela tourne sous le félin léopard !

Après allumage, première chose a faire, installé les mises à jours, la seule chose que je peux dire c'est qu'il y en avait un paquet ! Maintenant vive le 10.5.1 en attendant le 10.5.2 qui ne devrait pas tarder a sortir ...

Pour le moment, je dois dire que cela est très rapide, enfin en tout cas ce n'est pas plus lent que ma Ubuntu (je suis a la base un linuxien), par contre par rapport a Vista, y a pas photo ! Mon dieu qu'elle horreur ce Vista, mais qu'il est lent ! Mais je dois quand même le conserver sur mon autre portable dédié Home Cinéma (connexion hdmi et lecteur bluray).

Bref, le système d'exploitation en lui même semble être excellent même si ma Ubuntu (Compiz Fusion et Geforce) explose le mac pour ce qui est de l'interface 3D OpenGL (désolé pour les puristes) ... il faut aussi dire qu'il on fait de gros progrés de ce côté là sous linux, il y a tout les effets de léopard avec Exposé, Stacks, etc ... plus pleins d'autres choses.

Alors, me direz-vous, pourquoi avoir acheter un MacBook ? Et bien, a terme c'est pour mes parents qui ne maitrise pas l'outil informatique ...

Cependant, je me suis pris au jeu et j'avous que l'utilisation du MacBook est très agréable, de plus la communauté open source est bien présente dans le monde Mac ... et il existe un grand nombre de programme gratuit et/ou libre ! Ce qui me fait dire qu'avec un Mac, je pourrais profiter du meilleur des 2 mondes, logiciels commerciaux et logiciels libre sur un même système d'exploitation !

Je n'ai que 2 regrés niveau logiciels pour le moment : Checkpoint n'a toujours pas fournit une mise à jour de son client de connexion vpn sous léopard ! Mais je pense que cela sera pour courent février ... enfin j'espère !

VMWare n'a toujours pas fournit de client pour se connecter au serveur de virtualisation VMWare Infrastructure, mais bon celui-ci n'existe plus sous linux non plus ! Mais je pense que l'on sait se connecter en Remote Desktop a partir de léopard sur un serveur Windows ...

Voilà, c'est pour le moment mais 2 seuls regrés niveau software ! (Question boulot)

La seconde chose qui me fait peur et la baisse de fiabilité du matériel apple, surtout depuis le passage a la plate forme intel ... il est aussi vrai que les prix ont bien diminué aussi ! Mais bon, je ne désire pas avoir des pannes de mon nouveau MacBook, surtout qu'a terme il va partir chez mes parents !

Autre chose qui m'a agréablement surpris, c'est l'environnement XCode, ça a l'air très bien pour le développement ! Va falloir que j'étudie cela d'un peux plus près ...

Que puis-je dire pour terminer ... Et bien pour le peux de temps que j'ai passé jusqu'a maintenant et bien je dois dire que je suis très satsfait par ce petit MacBook, rapide, stable, interface cohérente, silencieux, ...

Pour moi, un mac c'est redécouvrir l'informatique autrement !

Merci a tous et a toutes de m'avoir lu jusqu'ici, en espérent ne pas avoir été trop assoment !

Christophe


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Sous le charme absolu depuis 2005 en compagnie d'un G5 et d'un G4 PPC sous Tiger 10.4.11.
Sur ma faim depuis 10.5 dont j'attendais plus.
Sur le "c.l" face à l'ébouriffant iPod Touch.


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Février 2008)

Bah ouais&#8230; content depuis 10 ans déjà&#8230; pfiou !!!    Mon seul regret, ce fût la disparition de l'ouverture 1 click des dossier & applis qu'on avait sur OS 9...


----------



## desertea (3 Février 2008)

cberthe067 a dit:


> .........
> 
> La seconde chose qui me fait peur et la baisse de fiabilité du matériel apple, surtout depuis le passage a la plate forme intel ... il est aussi vrai que les prix ont bien diminué aussi ! Mais bon, je ne désire pas avoir des pannes de mon nouveau MacBook, surtout qu'a terme il va partir chez mes parents !
> 
> ...



Peut être la qualité a légèrement baissée, mais il n'y a pas de raison qu'elle soit plus mauvaise qu'un banal PC. Les composants sortent en majorité des même chaines.

De plus, quand une personne X dit : "*zut la carte mère de mon MacBook vient de lacher*" tout le monde sait de quoi on parle. Cependant si on dit : "*zut la carte mère de mon PC vient de lacher*", l'utilisateur Y ne se sent pas concerné, car il y a très peu de chance qu'il utilise la même. (il n'y a pas deux PC identiques).

Rare sont les forum PC dédiés à une seule configuration !!! 
On peu parler de la fiabilité d'un Mac, car on sait de quoi on parle. Mais cela est plus difficile pour le monde PC. Du coup, les mondes sont pas comparables du moins sur ce point. (enfin c'est mon avis)


----------



## dl (4 Février 2008)

J'ai des mac depuis 1984. Un Mac 128, puis mis à jour en 512. Le MAC PLUS a été un luxe, mais les DD externes SCSI n'étaient pas vraiment pratiques. Le SE30 a été une très bonne machine, j'en ai encore un. Le duo 230 un bon portable, mais j'ai claqué 2 alimentations sur un duodock II.
J'ai encore un PowerMac BW qui tourne comme une horloge avec TIGER, un PowerBook G4 667 également sous Tiger, et mon IMAC G5, 20" vient de passer sous Léopard. 
Au total, je suis très satisfait du matériel Apple, sauf du DuoDock II qui avait une alimentation trop fragile.


----------



## HerveVV (4 Février 2008)

j'ai acheté mon macbook mi décembre et j'en suis super satisfait  . Finis les galères avec le pc. Enfin presque, parce que il y a plein d'amis qui me ramène leurs portables parce qu'ils ont plein de problèmes. C'était le cas dimanche, où il a fallu que j'installe avast comme antivirus, mais le plus dur a été auparavant de desinstaller Norton ! aïe aïe aïe ! ça a été non sans mal !(enfin ça c'est surtout Norton qui est vraiment une m.... à enlever)  En plus, il est sous Vista ! alors là, je me suis félicité d'avoir switché avant ! J'en reviens pas, j'étais perdu pour chercher un fichier alors que ça fait plus de 10 ans que je suis sur PC !!! Quand je pense à la facilité que je me suis adapté au mac ! Ensuite je me suis rendu compte que son lecteur CD/DVD ne fonctionnait pas. il a fallu aller dans la base de registre, supprimer un fichier pour qu'il puisse relire un CD !!! Franchement, je ne reviendrais pas en arrière. Je ne suis pas anti-pc, mais autant prendre la facilité.​


----------



## Castor01 (7 Février 2008)

Bonjour

Découvert le Mac dans mon entreprise en 85 après avoir appris l'info sur mainframe et PC, et depuis inconditionnel du fruit entamé... 
Ma nouvelle boite me force à posséder un PC (offert, quand même...), et quand je vois les collègues PCistes qui s'extasient devant cette machine et sa grotesque interface, je me dis qu'au royaume des aveugles, les borgnes sont rois ! Et ça me fera bien  d'utiliser 'Fenêtres professionnelles' et ses lourdeurs après tant d'années de passion (si si !). Je vais apprendre de nouveaux gros mots, pour le plus grand bonheur des enfants.
Et, remarque en passant, je suis très heureux de voir enfin le développement des logiciels libres; il était temps de tailler des croupières à l'insupportable monopole de l'arrogance et de l'incompétence...

 Longue vie au Mac !


----------



## David_b (7 Février 2008)

Castor01 a dit:


> il était temps de tailler des croupières à l'insupportable monopole de l'arrogance et de l'incompétence...


Ah non alors ! Il a rien d'insupportable. Je préfère même qu'ils le garde bien chez eux et le plus longtemps possible, ce monopole-là :rateau:


----------



## marcelpahud (9 Février 2008)

Après avoir été, je l'avoue, un anti-mac pendant de nombreuses années et ce, après réflexion, sans véritable raison, je possède un Macbook depuis mi-décembre 2007 et c'est le bonheur... adieu Windows ou presque (j'ai installé Parallels afin de pouvoir avoir accès à mon dictionnaire Français-Allemand qui ne tourne pas sur mac  ).

Tout est nettement plus fluide que sous Windows même si parfois il me faut laisser mes habitudes au placard pour en prendre de nouvelles. Mais je crois que dans tous les domaines OS X met la patée aux fenêtres de Bill... surtout après avoir eu un aperçu de Vista sur le portable de ma copine... rhâa mais comme je comprends rien à cette nouvelle mouture... Alors que ça fait quand même 10 ans que j'utilise windows... Et dire que je me suis fait en quelques heures à la manipulation d'OS X...

Certes Leopard 10.5.1 n'est pas encore tout à fait parfait, mais la 10.5.2 (si elle arrive un jour...) devrait corriger les 2-3 petites choses qui font tiquer...

Dans tous les cas, absolument satisfait de mon investissement... Et dans la mesure du possible, dans quelques mois je remplacerai ma tour Dell par un Mac mini (solution la moins chère) ou un iMac (solution la plus désirable, mais faudra que je revende mon TFT... )

Ah, juste une petite chose, j'ai une sorte de "clic" sonore sporadique sur la sortie audio lorsque je branche des haut-parleurs... Et j'ai pas trouvé encore de sujet traitant du même problème...


----------



## kaos (16 Février 2008)

marcelpahud garde ton pc malheureux .... un pc et un mac en reseau c'est l'ultra top ... ça marche nikel et tu verras que les deux sont complementaire ..   De plus si tu as window xp pro tu peux le piloter depuis ton mac avec "reomte dekstop connection ) en deux clic ... ton pc deviendra alors gros serveur de fichiers d'ou tu pourras tout lire (video films etc ..)  On peut dire ce qu'on veut mais moi je prefere utiliser ma tour pour l'encodage et tout ce qui est un peu lourd comme traitement et liberer ainsi mon portable macbook  ...  donc garde ton pc ... ça te fera un bon serveur de fichier et ou un serveur web ou tu stock tout


----------



## marcelpahud (16 Février 2008)

je crache pas sur le conseil  A réfléchir en effet  Merci !


----------



## David_b (16 Février 2008)

on peux revoter quand on change de Mac ?

Je suis _archi_-content du MBP :love:
Je regrette juste qu'il ai un pas bête port PCMCIA (ExpressCard ?!? Juste pour m'obliger à jeter mes adaptateurs PCMCIA ? C'est pas sympa Apple !) car il est idéal pour de la retouche photo mobile (contrairement à feu mon MacBook).


----------



## benguedj (17 Février 2008)

Oui moi j'ai eu mon macbook depuis 2 mois 2.2ghz, 4go de ram, 160 dd je trouve l'univers mac fabuleux en effet c'est mon premier mac. Quel plaisir aucun bug pas un bug en 2 mois, pas d'antivirus, démarage rapide. vraiment top en plus j'utilise Paralles pour des applications non comptatible le seul reproche que je ferais c les jeux sur mac sont quasi nul mais bon on peut pas tout avoir


----------



## Cath83 (17 Février 2008)

benguedj a dit:


> Oui moi j'ai eu mon macbook depuis 2 mois 2.2ghz, 4go de ram, 160 dd je trouve l'univers mac fabuleux en effet c'est mon premier mac. Quel plaisir aucun bug pas un bug en 2 mois, pas d'antivirus, démarage rapide. vraiment top en plus j'utilise Paralles pour des applications non comptatible le seul reproche que je ferais c les jeux sur mac sont quasi nul mais bon on peut pas tout avoir



Bienvenue parmi les macusers ...
tu n'as peut-être pas vu en page d'accueil sur le forum des fils consacrés aux jeux mac :

Forum Mac - MacGeneration  	> Forums univers Mac


 * 	Jeu sur Mac*http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=246


----------



## paradize (17 Février 2008)

Moi je suis très heureuse de mon Ibook. Ca fera 5 ans fin d'année que nous faisons vie commune.

Donc, il n'y a ni d'isight, ni bluetooth, ni graveur DVD, "que" 40 gigas de DD, mail qui ne veut plus m'envoyer mes mails de laposte ni d'hotmail...

J'ai réussi à mettre tiger qui était assez chevrotant au début, mais grâce à Onyx et la fonction "permettre au finder de redémarrer", je n'ai PLUS aucun problème, et le tigre est en grande forme depuis...

Malgré les problèmes avec MAIL, j'adoooore mon mac. Une de mes chances est d'être passé directement sur MAC au lycée en 99, donc pas de "switch" lors de l'achat de mon Boobook...
:love: 

J'ai même pas envie de passer sur un mac intel....


----------



## rizoto (18 Février 2008)

paradize a dit:


> Moi je suis très heureuse de mon Ibook. Ca fera 5 ans fin d'année que nous faisons vie commune.
> 
> Donc, il n'y a ni d'isight, ni bluetooth, ni graveur DVD, "que" 40 gigas de DD, mail qui ne veut plus m'envoyer mes mails de laposte ni d'hotmail...
> 
> ...



as tu essayer le client mail thunderbird?


----------



## paradize (18 Février 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> as tu essayer le client mail thunderbird?




Bonjour.

Ecoute non.

Moi ce que j'aimerais, c'est que Mail fonctionne. C'est arrivé du jour au lendemain. Mais je ne veux pas polluer ce fil.

Je l'ai dit, à part mon souci sur Mail, j'adore mon ibook.

D'ailleurs, mon copain va essayer de me mettre un graveur DVD interne, et changer de disque dur. Ca intéresse quelqu'un ?

A bientôt...


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

paradize a dit:


> D'ailleurs, mon copain va essayer de me mettre un graveur DVD interne, et changer de disque dur. Ca intéresse quelqu'un ?


quoi, ton copain ? Non merci   



pour ton problème Mail, tu serais pas chez yahoo ? Ca semble patauger depuis quelques temps...


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2008)

Je suis très heureux de mon LCIII. Il fonctionne parfaitement avec son 68040, ses 68 Mo de RAM et se connection web par Ethernet (même si c'est un peu lent). En plus il a un 15" TFT et tourne en 1024*768 sous OS 8.1.

15 ans et toutes ses dents !!!


----------



## kaos (18 Février 2008)

standing ovation  !


----------



## marcelpahud (18 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis très heureux de mon LCIII. Il fonctionne parfaitement avec son 68040, ses 68 Mo de RAM et se connection web par Ethernet (même si c'est un peu lent). En plus il a un 15" TFT et tourne en 1024*768 sous OS 8.1.
> 
> 15 ans et toutes ses dents !!!



Respect


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Respect





kaos a dit:


> standing ovation  !



Merci c'est gentil. En fait pour tout vous dire, ce moniteur 15" a une entrée VGA mais aussi Peritel. Et pourquoi ? Parce que mon TI-99/4A de 1983 est connecté dessus et pleinement fonctionnel. Certes ce n'est pas un Apple, mais une machine qui a 25 ans, c'est pas mal aussi 

Je fais vivre la mémoire de ce matériel


----------



## SDION (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je vais posté, mais j'ai honte. J'ai switché depuis fin décembre, et l'informatique ne m'a jamais semblé aussi simple. Mon MBP était sous Léopard 10.5.1 (une merde au dire de certains, .... moi je le trouvais qu'il tournait correctement). J'ai migré en 10.5.2,... et je n'ai pas eu d'améliorations (vous connaissez Coluche qui demandait quel couleur était "le blanc plus blanc que blanc" )

J'ai eu quelques difficultés pour récupérer un montage vidéo en cours sous Première (PC)... mais c'est bon, il suffisait de trouver le bon CODEC.


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2008)

SDION a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais posté, mais j'ai honte. J'ai switché depuis fin décembre, et l'informatique ne m'a jamais semblé aussi simple. Mon MBP était sous Léopard 10.5.1 (une merde au dire de certains, .... moi je le trouvais qu'il tournait correctement). J'ai migré en 10.5.2,... et je n'ai pas eu d'améliorations (vous connaissez Coluche qui demandait quel couleur était "le blanc plus blanc que blanc" )
> 
> J'ai eu quelques difficultés pour récupérer un montage vidéo en cours sous Première (PC)... mais c'est bon, il suffisait de trouver le bon CODEC.



Il n'est jamais trop tard, cher voisin. Mais c'est vrai que dans l'infos (SSII, éditeurs, ...) le Mac est peu présent et pour faire comprendre aux gens que c'est une bonne plateforme, il faut se lever tôt tellement les informaticiens ont l'esprit truffé de Microsoft (à part quelques rares passionnés qui vont chercher un peu plus loin).


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il n'est jamais trop tard, cher voisin. Mais c'est vrai que dans l'infos (SSII, éditeurs, ...) le Mac est peu présent et pour faire comprendre aux gens que c'est une bonne plateforme, il faut se lever tôt tellement les informaticiens ont l'esprit truffé de Microsoft (à part quelques rares passionnés qui vont chercher un peu plus loin).


J'ai la chance de bosser pour une boîte (SSII) où le big boss IT est un fana inconditionnel du Mac, et de l'open source en général...  dommage qu'il n'en soit pas de même avec les clients chez qui on nous envoie en mission :mouais:


----------

